# Could an INFP change to ISFP?



## Mercedene (May 6, 2016)

So for years, in several times I took MBTI test and turn out I am an INFP. But yesterday it suddenly change into ISFP. I wonder if MBTI could change?

Honestly the both personalities are resemble me. Sometimes don’t. But after i read ISFP traits, this is basically resemble me much. I feel so dumbfounded after call myself INFP for years. Why is it changes? Or am I not aware of myself?

If you have time, could you help me identify which I drawn more into? 

Here is habits that i aware of myself:

I really aware of my surroundings, especially sound, smell and body language. Sometimes it bothers me because I notice those small things that others don’t. 
Sometimes i see myself an idealists. But not so idealist after do something for a long time.
I am bad at handle criticism. Sometimes i find myself easily stressed.
I love drawing. When i draw, i tend to lose myself for hours and i could really focus. But if you ask me, what I draw. What the meaning of it, sometimes i just don’t know. I just do it because i want to.
I enjoy fun activity, such exploring beach, walk in nature, playing paintball. And I always love sport. I do play basketball, futsal, muaythai. 
Sometimes i feel so ambitious but i can’t finish things if it feels so long. I always seek new things after i am bored. I always like to plan, but i just never do it. I love try new things. It really excite me. Especially things that challenge my intelligence. 
Sometimes people see me aloof, too independent as a woman. In certain times I surprised myself that I could be bold and witty. And one thing, I don’t why but I always find myself hard for being formal with people. 
I try to avoid conflict but when people really pissed me off, i could be full of sarcasm.
I always create scenario in my head. I like imagine myself in certain situations. I could say that i love daydreaming. Sometimes i feel like would write myself a book 😂
I work as an engineer. I really love calculating, analyzing. But sometimes I frustrated at theoretical things in engineering because i can’t imagined the application in real life. Until I experience it.

What do you think I am?
Thank you for helping me! ☺


----------



## Wax Diamond (Apr 9, 2020)

Tests are not precise enough to claim I'm type X after one single test (it's not like the covid test ).
To me your description isn't enough to help you.

All I can ask to try helping you to be on the right track is : what is being idealist for you ?
Which things do challenge your intelligence ?
Can you develop about analyzing, out of your job do you find yourself analyzing things, subjects, people, and why if you do so ?
"Until you experience it". Develop some of your ideas and/or sensations, likes and dislikes.

As for criticism, which kind of criticism.
Which kind of criticism can you joke about, which ones do you take very seriously ?
The too Fi users can be this way. But other types as well. Do you always get ISFP and INFP ?

Here you are for my questions. That may help you look into yourself. We are never self-conscious enough, and many tests are B.S so...
You can have a predominance of "N" instead of "S" and still love the tiny details nobody notices around you. That is also true for Nature, the beach etc of course.
I think I am NF myself and I have been tested different types as well. I can refer to more than 85 per cent of what you wrote.
My best advice would be to bring more details on the table, to be more specific about your individuality, and not a type.
Maybe try to find a few tests with the % tool, some aren't so bad.


----------



## Purle (Aug 4, 2018)

You should look into cognitive functions. Studying MBTI using only the dichotomies can help give you an estimate if you're S vs. N or T vs. F, but it won't give you an accurate interpretation of what your type really is


----------



## KatieLadyMoon (Sep 18, 2020)

Which fits you better?


__
https://funkymbtifiction.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F157061023280

Or


__
https://funkymbtifiction.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F156700825960


----------



## TKDfan888 (Aug 3, 2020)

One’s auxiliary function is the other’s blindspot. INFPs are generally not going to be great about living in the moment, but ISFPs will be great at living in the moment. INFPs will love brainstorming, but ISFPs will usually hate it (due to Ne PoLR). 

INFPs will usually be more focused on the past, and ISFPs will usually be more focused on the present.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

Wax Diamond said:


> Tests are not precise enough to claim I'm type X after one single test (it's not like the covid test ).
> To me your description isn't enough to help you.
> 
> All I can ask to try helping you to be on the right track is : what is being idealist for you ?
> ...


I love the nature and the beach so I must be a sensor lol.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

TKDfan888 said:


> One’s auxiliary function is the other’s blindspot. INFPs are generally not going to be great about living in the moment, but ISFPs will be great at living in the moment. INFPs will love brainstorming, but ISFPs will usually hate it (due to Ne PoLR).
> 
> INFPs will usually be more focused on the past, and ISFPs will usually be more focused on the present.


By brainstorming like if I love to fantasize about different fairy-tale worlds does that mean that there's 0% chance of me being ISFP?


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Human beings are not computers that run cognitive functions the way computers run programs.
Sensory realities feed into intuitive abstractions. 
Over time, you learn balance, especially if you're not an intuitive dominant.
Truth be told, even intuitive dominants will go through periods of re-evaluation, I believe, in which they will explore sensory perceptions a lot greater than usual, from time time.

Human beings are a constant state of flux and your brain is constantly changing to accommodate your daily habits and the kinds of things you spend time learning.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I was actually more like an Intuitive than a Sensor when I was younger. But with maturity and personal development my Sensor-ness has shined through and I'm much happier. Sensor bashing be damned.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

Ock said:


> I was actually more like an Intuitive than a Sensor when I was younger. But with maturity and personal development my Sensor-ness has shined through and I'm much happier. Sensor bashing be damned.


I wonder if all children look more intuitive than sensor? Children are more imaginative than adults. I think even sensing children look more intuitive-ish than they actually are.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

HolyMoony said:


> I wonder if all children look more intuitive than sensor? Children are more imaginative than adults. I think even sensing children look more intuitive-ish than they actually are.


Yeah, I was more like an Intuitive even into adulthood I think.


----------

